# While I Was Picking Up My Amazon...



## kevyn (Jun 4, 2004)

...I thought I'd get myself a new Retic too.  He's supposedly pure Java. He also hasen't left his water dish since I got him home.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 4, 2004)

You are so evil!!!!!!!!
you will have to stop teasing us kev or..................... WE WILL ALL COME AND LIVE WITH YOU!!!!!


----------



## trader (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi Kevyn,

I used to live in Chilliwack, B.C., 60 km east of Vancouver...many many years ago. While reading your posts, I have often wondered what part of B.C you live in??

Cheers, Judy (aka HerpTrader)


----------



## kevyn (Jun 4, 2004)

I've been to Chiliwack many times. I live in Kamloops, about 2 hrs or so from Chilliwack.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 4, 2004)

Yep! I reckon this sort of harrasement will lead to a strategic dawn raid on your premises by some of the members of this site. LOL


----------



## Bryony (Jun 4, 2004)

kevyn said:


> Chilliwack.



gotta love it
how do you chilliwack?
is it like the brick thing with rats?


----------



## lutzd (Jun 4, 2004)

... or is it how you kill chillies over there??


----------



## instar (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice looking snake kev, though im beginning to wonder if your really buying all these animals, not just leading us on? :lol: 

seems like, "oh i went down the shop for some milk, picked up some gum and a few retics burmese, and pit vipers from the display at the checkout on the way out" :mrgreen:


----------



## Ricko (Jun 4, 2004)

nice one kev whats the size, age and weight? is he a biter??? lol


----------



## kevyn (Jun 5, 2004)

He's about 5ft. or so. 1yr. and really good temperment. No attempts to bite. But he is a sewage spewer. I do own all these animals and just wait till I post later. I just picked up a albino Burm and I'm just getting his enclosure together.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 5, 2004)

> Nice looking snake kev, though im beginning to wonder if your really buying all these animals, not just leading us on?
> 
> seems like, "oh i went down the shop for some milk, picked up some gum and a few retics burmese, and pit vipers from the display at the checkout on the way out"



Ya it's kind of like that. :wink: And I do own these animals too.


----------



## Hickson (Jun 5, 2004)

kevyn said:


> But he is a sewage spewer.



Hmmm...there's a technical term I didn't pick up at uni. I may regret asking but Kevyn, what exactly is a 'sewage spewer'?

And what sort of Amazon did you pick up?

Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 5, 2004)

You sure as hades ain't wacking my Chilli


----------



## kevyn (Jun 8, 2004)

Sewage Spewer: One who shoots fecal matter and uria at another.  

Answer your question? :wink:


----------

